
Angela Merkel Nails Coronavirus Speech - ColinWright
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/03/angela-merkel-nails-coronavirus-speech-unlike-trump.html
======
lm28469
Unless I missed something she just said "it's bad and be nice to each other"
but didn't announce more actions, unlike spain, france, italy, there is no
real lock down.

The "restrictions are bad because that's what they did in east germany" is
such BS. Simply asking people to take it seriously obviously doesn't work, I'm
in central berlin, people are still out in groups, playing football, eating
outside with their families (from toddlers to grandparents), I regularly see
people coughing heavily without masks in supermarkets.

I know smart people who still think that we shouldn't have done anything and
continue to live as usual. You don't make these people comply by saying
"please take it seriously".

